# No steam on my heavenly



## s30jok (Feb 10, 2013)

Bought a fracino heavenly 2 months ago, and after approx 50 cups thru it. Today I have no steam whatsoever.

have checked the steam tube is not blocked, I have hot water and hot water thru the head part. If I open the steam valve the pressure gauge does not move, and if I put the wand in some water I get a small trickle of bubbles out of one of the 4 holes. Anyone any ideas? It has regularly been cleaned etc.

if not will ring fracino tomorrow


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Do you get steam out of the wand if you take the tip off? If you don't do a cleaning squirt of steam after every time you steam milk then it could be that the tip has become blocked.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## s30jok (Feb 10, 2013)

```

```



Steve_S_T said:


> Do you get steam out of the wand if you take the tip off? If you don't do a cleaning squirt of steam after every time you steam milk then it could be that the tip has become blocked.
> 
> Steve.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


How do I get the tip off? Does it just pull off?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I had same problem on my Silvia after a few months of ownership, after i managed to get the tip off( Rancilio thred locked it on for some reason) there was a huge skin of old milk blocking the hole up. even poking up a pin did nothing as it just lifted the skin up and down. After that (3 years ago) i do a ritual clean weekly now.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

what bar pressure you getting?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

It unscrews. Might be tight the first time. Use a shifting spanner/pliers wrapped in cloth.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## s30jok (Feb 10, 2013)

Removed the tip inside is clean, the pressure at the moment is 1.1 bar, but that is what it is always at. There is no steam nothing whatsoever coming out of the wand, plenty of hot water out of the hot water nozzle and at the head all working fine, any other ideas? If not will ring fracino tomorrow


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you have a block of some form, as the pipe is a straight feed from the boiler, it might need the steam valve assembly removing and clearing, but if it is under warranty get fracino to sort it out for you.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

blockage milk or scale in the pipe, or an inaccurate pressure gauge & pressure stat. agree with dave let Fracino sort it before tinkering.


----------

